
Company bans Android due to security risks related to fragmentation - happyscrappy
http://wmpoweruser.com/company-bans-android-due-to-security-risks-related-to-fragmentation/
======
taylodl
I'm an enterprise architect heading up our mobility practice for an American-
based Fortune 200 company and we don't allowed Android devices on our network
precisely for security issues. They're allowed on our guest wireless network
that terminates outside our perimeter firewall, but that's it. That's not a
particularly popular choice as a have a BYOMD program that's effectively
restricted to Windows Mobile and iOS devices and a lot of our users have
Android devices and are miffed they can't use them.

We've bent over backwards in our attempts to secure Android, all to no avail.
We've had Samsung onsite and worked with their Knox technology, and though
that came really close it ended up not panning out for all the security cases.

Google could be ceding a lot by ignoring the corporate market. Now that we're
building native iOS apps guess what? We're buying lots of iMacs. Two years ago
that would have been unheard of. Heck a year ago that would have been unheard
of. Now here I am with a shiny new iMac on my desk and VMware Fusion to
simultaneously run Windows. The story just dropped a couple of days ago that
IBM is purchasing 50,000+ Macs from Apple, which also would have been unheard
of a couple of years ago.

I don't have an axe to grind against Android and would love for my users to be
able to use their Android devices but it just isn't there. I'm really quite
surprised how Google has dropped the ball in this space.

------
PaulHoule
It's astonishing how the media has suppressed the story of the Android 5
failure, which was much worse than the Windows 8 failure.

I installed Android 5 on my Nexus tablet and immediately found the tablet was
half as fast, the WiFi unreliable, and all sorts of other problems. All for
the tinfoil hat protection against the NSA, using cryptography without
appropriate hardware acceleration.

Vendors have not moved to Android 5 because of these problems but you never
heard of it because the news media is much more afraid of Google than they
were afraid of Microsoft back in its day -- Google can make their traffic drop
and make their ad revenue go away.

------
krisgenre
65% of Android devices using less than Jellybean version? Where did they get
that info?

